# opinions on Unix Utilties for Mac OS X?



## karavite (Dec 16, 2002)

Hi, has anyone used Unix Utilties for Mac OS X?

http://www.devdepot.com/description.html?pcode=SCYUNUT

I think I might give it a try - it is only $30. Any disadvantages/advatages of this over using Fink, OrobosOSX...? (other than having to pay for it of course).

Thanks in advance.


----------



## alexrd (Dec 16, 2002)

Well, the tradeoff seems to be money for time (isn't that always the way?). This won't do anything that fink can't do, but you won't have to wait for anything to build. OTOH, this is a one time shot. When new versions of the software are released, it's not clear that they will provide updates in a convenient and affordable way. With fink, you just build the new version.

Personally I would stick with fink, but if your time is really at a premium, or if your system is very slow/old, then this package might be worth it.

Just my $0.02

-alex.


----------



## karavite (Dec 16, 2002)

Hey alex.

Good points. I an using Fink now and OrobosOSX. Honestly my interest is running X on X is mainly for exploring all the UI possibilities (I design UIs in my job and have an interest in the usability of *nix) and for my own fun (basically I don't even warrent the title of "tinkerer" or anything really serious). I noticed Windowmaker (my favorite) is not part of Fink 0.5.0a and I though I'm sure it will come soon enough I have a probelm with instant gratification. 

I imagine this would not interfere with my Fink install?


----------



## Bluetick (Dec 20, 2002)

Fink has Windowmaker, has for quite awhile.  Maybe you mean it doesn't have a binary version.  And not everything has to be built with Fink.  Some of it can be installed from binary.  Of course, the binary versions of the applications Fink offers is going to be a bit behind the current source versions, but who cares.  And of course, Fink itself will always be released in source form before the binary form.


----------



## karavite (Dec 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bluetick _
> *Fink has Windowmaker, has for quite awhile.  Maybe you mean it doesn't have a binary version.   *



Right - thanks, this is what I meant (or meant now that I understand it better, though I should have before). Windowmaker does not appear to be available as a binary with Fink 0.5.0a yet - but I can wait!

I really just use XWindows to explore different GUIs and to run the astronomy program Xephem, but I am learning more and more about *nix and think it is awesome that we can do this all from OS X. I had someone help me install (via chat) WindowMaker from source last year and it was successful and interesting, but I am still a little intimidated from the whole "installing from source" thing. I wish someone would cover this in more detail in a book or website - I don't want to pester macosx.com members more than I do already!


----------



## Bluetick (Dec 20, 2002)

Well, with Fink, it's not very difficult.  Fink automates installing from source, so you don't have to edit the config files and stuff like that to get it specifically set up for you.  it's actually easier than using dselect or apt-get to install from the binaIries.  Though, it's much slower.  It can take hours depending on how big the thing is you're installing.

Anyway, type 'fink list' to see a list of source-available software.  Check the package in question and type 'fink description <package>', that'll give you a brief description of the package, usually it relates to what the package is, and how you need to configure it once it's installed.  Then type 'fink install <package>', there will probably be some dependencies to install, and agree to install those.

After that, it's installed.  And to remove or update a package type 'fink remove <package>' and 'fink update <package>'.  To use a new windowmanager though you'll have to edit your .xinitrc file that's in your home directory.  If you have a .xinitrc already, you probably want to back it up ('mv .xinitrc .xinitrc.old' or something) in case you don't like Windowmaker.  I think Windowmaker has a script you can run to make a .xinitrc.  But usually, just put exec <windowmanager> in your .xinitrc and that should work (won't with some of them though as they need other things started up).


----------



## karavite (Dec 20, 2002)

Hi Bluetick - thanks for your reply, but I do (at least) know this. Windowmaker is no longer listed as a package under Fink 0.5.0a when I do a fink list, fink install or using dselect or fink manager - it just ain't there!


----------



## sao (Dec 20, 2002)

karavite,

 Configure Fink to use the unstable branch by editing the /sw/etc/fink.config file by adding unstable/main /unstable/crypto to the Trees: line.

```
Trees: local/main unstable/main unstable/crypto stable/main stable/crypto local/bootstrap
```
 Then, run 'fink index'

 And after, 'fink selfupdate-cvs'

 Then 'fink list' will show you the windomaker package;


 Cheers...

 PS: To install with 'fink install packagename' you need the July (Jaguar) Dev Tools and the August update installed.


----------



## karavite (Dec 20, 2002)

Thanks sao, this did the trick, but windowmaker doesn't seem to run after I did everything you said followed by a fink install windowmaker.

XDarwin starts up, I get the grey screen for a while, the XDarwin quits. Any ideas? The only thing that went a little off was during the fink selefupdate-cvs it could not download debianutils_1.23.tar.gz

### execution of curl failed, exit code 22
Downloading the file "debianutils_1.23.tar.gz" failed.
 

Also, I do have Developer tools with Jag, though I'm not sure if I have the update - plus Apple's developer ADC member site is down tonight!!! 

When you said fink install package would not work, do you mean it will not install correctly or will it not even run? If the former, this may be my problem.


----------



## Bluetick (Dec 20, 2002)

What do you mean grey screen?

And did you create a new .xinitrc for use with Windowmaker?  If you read the description of Windowmaker it tells you how to make a .xinitrc for Windowmaker, you have to run a script which sets it up for you automatically (just putting exec windowmaker in your .xinitrc won't work).  If you still have problems after that, you might want to check out the Fink website, they have some common solutions to X issues.


----------



## karavite (Dec 20, 2002)

Hi Bluetick,

When I launch XDarwin full screen there is a grey screen for a few seconds before whatever windowmanager I have listed in my .xinitrc file opens up. I guess I amswered your second question too - yes I have an .xinitrc file and it has the appropriate exec line for Windowmaker - the same I have used successfully with windowmaker, 10.1 and Fink (I swear!):

PATH="$PATH:/sw/bin"
exec wmaker

What is this description regarding the script you are talking about please? Where did you find this about the script?


----------



## karavite (Dec 20, 2002)

P.S. Other windowmanagers did and do run fine from the same .xinitrc file (after I edit it of course - fvm2, icewm, enlighten... all work).


----------



## Bluetick (Dec 21, 2002)

Just type 'fink description windowmaker'.  If you have problems with a specific patch, usually that'll contain info about configuring a package to start using it.

It says to run wmaker.inst to make a .xinitrc.  So either try typing that from the prompt, but if it says something like command not found, you need to change to the directory it's in (type locate wmaker.inst) and then ./wmaker.inst or however you want to do it.

Been awhile since I've used Windowmaker though.  I only use OroborOSX or Blackbox as they have the best rootless mode.


----------



## karavite (Dec 21, 2002)

Hey thanks - that did the trick, though it windowmaker doesn't seem to run as well as it did under older versions of Fink and 10.1. Oh well, I guess that is why it is unstable. 

At the risk of being more of a needy pest, can I bug you with another question? I notice KDE is all over Fink. Any suggestions on getting KDE up?


----------



## sao (Dec 22, 2002)

karavite,

 'fink install bundle-kde-ssl'

 Cheers...


----------

